# Feeling alone inside..



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sometimes i stay up at night just staring at the walls hopeing that one day i will be me again.. i see my family eat at the kicthen table just laughing as i stand in the corner wishing that was me.. im so tired of feeling alone i dont go to school.. i cant hang with my frends because im constanly in pain and when im not my nerves get to me.. when i found this website it brong a smile knowing that maybe now i wont feel so alone and im not the only one.. does anyone ever feel so deppresed they thought about killing thereself..


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi hope your feeling a little better today ive never felt like killing myself due to IBS but i could understand how people can sometimes its just so frustrating i feel like my whole life is based around IBS but the thing i do is try and just go for things if i want to go out with my friends one day lll try and get out there and do it sometimes it goes great and others it doesent but at least you tried so hope this helped a little and chin up


----------



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi.I know how you feel, Lately I've even lost my appetite because I am now anxious and depressed - which ofcourse makes it feel worst.Another sign of IBS u can have is actually pain when you urinate and needing to wee more - which lately i've been having alot.I kinda feel guilty though because my parents have to live with my pain, especialy mu mom.Starting today I'm now drinking cranbury juice, eating just chicken and fish this week passed and trying not to get too depressed as it makes it worst.Maybe e-mail me? My e-mail addy is Groovyvickster###hotmail.com This website has made me feel not so alone and I see there are worst cases than mine, but we should all stick together.FromVicky.


----------

